# Roasted Veggie Salad Tnt



## kadesma (May 2, 2009)

This is a meal with some nice warm bread and butter and either wine or iced tea. My grandson Cade helped me come up with this. He wanted something for his mom and for me that he felt was healthy Will he eat any of it? Heck no  Any way it is tasty and filling.
using two large cookie sheets with sides, fill one of them with 2 cubed, peeled and cut up butternut squash, one good size cut up vidalia onion, 6 cloves sliced garlic, one lb. of diagonal sliced in 1/.3's asparagus, drizzle with evoo,salt and pepper and a few springs of rosemary and a pinch or three of dry thyme. On second tray, slice one head of anise,2 lbs. mushroom leave whole and get the small ones, one Vidalia onion cut up, I put one pack of fresh green beans in a bag on the tray, 6-8 cloves garlic sliced,drizzle with evoo,salt and pepper add some rosemary spring and thyme to taste..I cooked the mushrooms and green beans about 17 min at 375 green beans still crunchy
 the squash is still going I figure about25-30 minutes then I'll chill til tomorrow and put everything on a platter of Mache mix and dress with evoo,mustard the grainy kind balsamic and a little honey..
kadesma


----------



## Loprraine (May 3, 2009)

Love that dish, Kades!  We do something similar for catering, and everyone loves it.


----------



## kadesma (May 3, 2009)

kadesma said:


> This is a meal with some nice warm bread and butter and either wine or iced tea. My grandson Cade helped me come up with this. He wanted something for his mom and for me that he felt was healthy Will he eat any of it? Heck no  Any way it is tasty and filling.
> using two large cookie sheets with sides, fill one of them with 2 cubed, peeled and cut up butternut squash, one good size cut up vidalia onion, 6 cloves sliced garlic, one lb. of diagonal sliced in 1/.3's asparagus, drizzle with evoo,salt and pepper and a few springs of rosemary and a pinch or three of dry thyme. On second tray, slice one head of anise,2 lbs. mushroom leave whole and get the small ones, one Vidalia onion cut up, I put one pack of fresh green beans in a bag on the tray, 6-8 cloves garlic sliced,drizzle with evoo,salt and pepper add some rosemary spring and thyme to taste..I cooked the mushrooms and green beans about 17 min at 375 green beans still crunchy
> the squash is still going I figure about25-30 minutes then I'll chill til tomorrow and put everything on a platter of Mache mix and dress with evoo,mustard the grainy kind balsamic and a little honey..
> kadesma





Loprraine said:


> Love that dish, Kades!  We do something similar for catering, and everyone loves it.


Thanks for letting me know. We have had this several times now and my son in law  waits and then if there is any left over snags it to take home.. He say's it makes a great  pita sandwich
kades


----------



## Loprraine (May 4, 2009)

A bit of leftover steak on his roasted veggie sandwich is very tasty.


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2009)

Loprraine said:


> A bit of leftover steak on his roasted veggie sandwich is very tasty.


Today he took leftover salad and rare woast beef..Should taste pretty good
kades


----------



## Loprraine (May 4, 2009)

Great minds think alike.  Next time he tales the leftovers, tell him to toss it with a some pasta and a bit of your dressing.  Another tasty lunch.


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2009)

Loprraine said:


> Great minds think alike.  Next time he tales the leftovers, tell him to toss it with a some pasta and a bit of your dressing.  Another tasty lunch.


Emm, that sounds good. I have a little I stashed for us. Will do the pasta and dinner is all most ready
kades


----------



## Vanilla Bean (May 9, 2009)

That sure looks good!  I made some roasted vegies the other night (cauliflower, mushrooms and onions) and had that with sliced, baked chicken over a simple lettuce/spinach, cabbage salad.

Your  salad sounds wonderful.  I bet your daughter loved it!


----------



## kadesma (May 9, 2009)

Vanilla Bean said:


> That sure looks good!  I made some roasted vegies the other night (cauliflower, mushrooms and onions) and had that with sliced, baked chicken over a simple lettuce/spinach, cabbage salad.
> 
> Your  salad sounds wonderful.  I bet your daughter loved it!


Sounds and looks like I've got a new idea for us..All my kids  love cauliflower, mushrooms and onions bingo and thank you for sharing
kadesma


----------



## backybay (May 16, 2009)

sound's good, i'll try for my sister!! she likes salad.


----------



## lifesaver (May 23, 2009)

sounds good, thanks.


----------

